# Configure the turn-by-turn directions to avoid toll roads



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here in Southern California, Toll roads are a nicety - not required (like the highways of Kansas). So I don't take them. Turn-by-turn always gives me instructions to take the toll road when I travel down towards Orange country and LA areas. How do I tell it to not take me on the toll roads? I know most mapping software allows you to configure this. Is it possible with turn-by-turn or do I need to tell the OnStar person to configure it when they get my route?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Call and ask the OnStar adviser about this the next time you sit in your Cruze. And let us know.


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Here in Southern California, Toll roads are a nicety - not required (like the highways of Kansas). So I don't take them. Turn-by-turn always gives me instructions to take the toll road when I travel down towards Orange country and LA areas. How do I tell it to not take me on the toll roads? I know most mapping software allows you to configure this. Is it possible with turn-by-turn or do I need to tell the OnStar person to configure it when they get my route?


Hi titan2782, 

Yes, you can request to avoid toll roads when calling OnStar to have your route downloaded to the vehicle. The directions downloaded typically take the quickest route available from your current location. So if you are near a expressway/highway/toll road OnStar uses these avenues to get you to your destinations quickly. I hope this helps, let me know if you have any additional questions. 

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm looking for a permanent solution.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jessica - is there a setting that can be set for individual users to not use toll roads as the default?


----------

